# Forelle filetieren ??



## Lorien (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen

ich hätt mal gerne gewusst wie ich ne Forelle filetiere.
Was ich da beachten muss und was man nicht machen sollte.

Achja hab noch nie nen Fisch filetiert.

Grüsse
Lorien


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Lorien, ich Deinen Thread mal ins Forum Fische zubereiten verschoben.
Da passts besser hin:m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2003)

Zum filieren: Übung macht den Meister!
Wenn Du Anfänger bist, solltest Du Dir das von einem erfahreneren Kollegen zeigen lassen. Ist wesentlich einfacher als das hier nach Beschreibung machen zu wollen.
Falls Du das trotzdem probieren willst:
Fisch ausnehmen
Hinter den Kiemen bis auf das Rückrat einschneiden (V - Schnitt)
Den Fisch flach auf das Brrett legen
Neben der  Rückenflosse einschneiden, bis Du auf die Gräten, die vom Rückrat nach oben gehen kommst.
Über das Rückrat wegschneiden
Zum Schwanz hin kannst Du jetzt das Filet wegschneiden
Zum Kopf hin musst Du über die Rippen schneiden.
Filet wegnehmen und auf der anderen Seite genauso verfahren.
HAut abziehen, wenn Du das willst.


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2003)

mein tip: erst bruzeln, dann klappts besser mit den filets (und die bäckchen nicht vergessen... mmmmhhhhh) :m


----------



## Lorien (6. Juni 2003)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder oder Filmmaterial ?

Mir steht leider ned ein Fischer mit Filetier fähigkeit zur verfügung.


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2003)

guckst du hier lorien #h


----------



## Lorien (6. Juni 2003)

Hm ja aber das klappt nicht so.
Ich glaub diese Methode ist nur für schon gekochten Fisch.

Ich hatte vorallem Probleme beim Hautablösen und beim Fleich von den Gräten zu bekommen.


----------



## Robert (6. Juni 2003)

Hi Lorien,

Bei Jirkos Link wird meines Erachtens das Filetieren einer Forelle im gebratenen Zustand erklärt.
Wenn Du den rohen Fisch nach der von Thomas beschriebenen Methode zerlegen willst - guckst Du hier .
Und verzweifel nicht, wenn die ersten Fische nicht so toll werden. Da braucht mann einfach nur Übung.

Robert


----------



## Lorien (6. Juni 2003)

Ah danke das ist schon viel besser.

Werd beim nächsten Fisch dies mal so probieren.


----------



## til (9. Juni 2003)

Für Forellen die nicht aus wirklich sehr sauberem Wasser kommen, empfiehlt es sich, die Haut abzuziehen und das dunkle Fleisch entlang der Mittellinie zu entfernen, dann muffeln sie nicht so.


----------



## Gator01 (14. Juni 2003)

Dafür geht auch Zitrone zum einreiben - bleiben dann auch als Kochfisch blau . Dürfen dann aber nicht geschupt werden. :m 
Aber wurum überhaupt filetieren ? ;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juni 2003)

@til
das mit dem dunklen Fleisch entlang der Seitenlinie ist mir auch bei Lachsen und großen Meerforellen aufgefallen und stört insbe-
sondere beim Kalträuchern. Ich hatte da mal einen Räucherer in
Prince Rupert, der hat vor dem räuchern an jeder Seite etwa 6 bis
7 Einschnitte auf der Seitenlinie gemacht. Irgendwie ist dann dieser dunkle und nicht so wohlschmeckende Streifen beim kalten
Räuchern verschwunden


----------

